# 30,000 mile service



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am not sure but would also like clarification. I forgot the increment that I was told I had to bring it in but didn't know if it was BS or not.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Ask them exactly what will be done. Sounds like BS to me on a car designed to need no maintenance for 100k miles.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...but, be ready to hear a long speel about how the _"...local driving conditions..." _are *different/more severe *than what GM designed for (which is pure B.S.).

The reality is that GM has the 'conditions' already spelled out in the Owners Manual.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ I agree. It's probably just a dealer created optional service that they're trying to see ya. Dealerships make almost all of their profit through shop maintenance. Most new cars now a days require a 100K mile tune up. It's been awhile since I've seen a new car with a 60K service. Let alone 30K. There's a possibility that the air filter replacement falls in at the 30K mark however. So like the advice above, get a list of what they will do as well as what's required by GM first!


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah, they basically said you gotta bring it in every so many mile increments for a full tune up in order to maintain warranty.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Both the "Normal" and "Severe" schedules in the owners manual state "Rotate tires and perform Required Services. Check engine oil level and oil life percentage. Change engine oil and filter, if needed." There are a bunch of required "verifications" that should be done everytime you change the oil. Section 11 of the owners manual.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MIPS64 said:


> Yeah, they basically said you gotta bring it in every so many mile increments for a full tune up in order to maintain warranty.


I call BS on that. Follow the Service and Maintenance section of your owner's manual. They're hoping you can't read.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Aeroscout977 said:


> ^ I agree. It's probably just a dealer created optional service that they're trying to see ya. Dealerships make almost all of their profit through shop maintenance. Most new cars now a days require a 100K mile tune up. It's been awhile since I've seen a new car with a 60K service. Let alone 30K. There's a possibility that the air filter replacement falls in at the 30K mark however. So like the advice above, get a list of what they will do as well as what's required by GM first!


45K miles is the first biggie - Inspect evaporative control system and reseat/replace anything that is loose or worn out. Replace engine air cleaner filter every 45K miles or 4 years, whichever comes first. If running under "Severe" conditions, change the automatic transmission fluid at 45K miles as well.

I have the 2012 Owners manual PDF on my desktop.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll be doing my 30,000 miler this weekend.........another oil change and tire rotation.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like BS also. 30000 mile service is one of those old service intervals they used to do on cars that require it. Find out exactly what they will do. I bet anything it would be oil change and filter tire rotation, air filter and maybe an alignment. I did a Google search on 30000 mile service for an Olds Alero(car I used to own) and 95 % is inspection of components:This just a big money maker for the dealership and overall not needed! Developed for people that know nothing about their cars and want to get all done in one fell swoop. Your call tho! I would say no! 

 Rotate and Inspect tires 
Inspect Accessory drive belt(s) 
Inspect Automatic transmission shift linkage 
Inspect Brake hoses 
Inspect Brake linings 
Inspect CV-joint boots & axle seals 
Inspect Coolant level, hoses & clamps 
Inspect EGR system 
Inspect Exhaust system & heat shields 
Inspect Fuel system 
Inspect Ignition cables 
 

Inspect Steering linkage 
Inspect Suspension components 
Inspect Throttle body mount bolt torque 
Inspect Throttle linkage 
Inspect Transmission fluid 
Inspect/Clean Throttle body 
Inspect/Lubricate Parking brake cable guides 
Inspect/Lubricate chassis & suspension 
Replace Air cleaner filter 
Replace Engine oil & filter 
Replace PCV valve


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Smells like a steaming pile to me.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

$200 for a bunch of visuals on things still covered under warranty!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My dealership does all the visuals while doing oil changes. Most of them simply require walking under the car, looking up, and tugging.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Sounds like BS.

The dealership I got my Cruze from has a "Guarantee for Life" on the engine. You must do all of their "required services" though. For a car I will keep 3-4 years, I won't be buying into that.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

AkotaHsky said:


> Sounds like BS.
> 
> The dealership I got my Cruze from has a "*Guarantee for Life*" on the engine. You must do all of their "required services" though. For a car I will keep 3-4 years, I won't be buying into that.


Q: Who's *life* duration, _yours_ or the _engines?
_


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> Q: Who's *life* duration, _yours_ or the _engines?
> _


For as long as I own the car.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

I had to even sign a buncha paperwork for it.. I went over it again today. 

Heres the link on the website:
Rosner Chevrolet | New Chevrolet dealership in Melbourne, FL 32901


----------



## tc_sting (Feb 23, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Is this thing necessary or are they bullshitting me?


That price tag and service are hogwash. Looking at the Cruze manual shows 45k miles will be the interval of actual concern.

As for the "do this maintenance" or you void your warranty talk... no, you won't void anything. You do need to follow what is in the owners manual though and always keep your receipts.

No matter what warranty work you ever have done on any car-- you are in for a fun argument over validation. A warranty for 100k miles? Sounds awesome, good luck getting any dealer to agree to the work without a massive fight and a pile of proof on your end that you've kept the car is line with required maintenance.

I remember driving my Pontiac G5 when the transmission broke at 25k miles. I go into the GM dealer via tow and the service guy tells me the transmission isn't part of the power train. Had to argue, show the warranty coverage from G5 owners manual, and eventually get the manager on that one.

What some people don't know is that those service advisers are actually salesmen. They are looking to keep profit high and service low as it relates to their bonus. Dealerships are never your friend and they are never giving you a deal.


----------



## Galtha58 (Feb 6, 2020)

70AARCUDA said:


> Q: Who's *life* duration, _yours_ or the _engines?_


 I have always been suspicious of "Lifetime Warranties". If the repair cost is too high will they send out a hitman to end my warranty?


----------

